# Santos got snipped.



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos was neutered yesterday, and is doing fine. He slept more than usual when he got home yesterday, and I gave him his pain medication last night. 

Check this out...the vet said not to worry about cleaning the incision...Santos would take care of that. What happened to the cone of shame?? He said that they're dissolvable stitches, so there's nothing outside that he can lick off? I thought they were never supposed to mess with the incision.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

My two boys were castrated last month and the same thing, no cone. When they would start to lick I would tell them a stern NO and they stopped. I had to take one of them back in for stitches removal from his hernia repair. I could have done that myself! So glad Santos is doing well. He is black and white like my Einstein.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww recover quickly! I would also think that even dissolvable, a dog could still hurt the incision area? But none of my babies have had stiches in about 5 years.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better little boy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Feel better soon, Santos!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's doing well!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Santos was neutered yesterday, and is doing fine. He slept more than usual when he got home yesterday, and I gave him his pain medication last night.
> 
> Check this out...the vet said not to worry about cleaning the incision...Santos would take care of that. What happened to the cone of shame?? He said that they're dissolvable stitches, so there's nothing outside that he can lick off? I thought they were never supposed to mess with the incision.


When Izzo got neutered he had regular stitches. We were not told to clean them, just to let them be and try to keep Izzo from messing with them too much. Vet did not give him a cone either. He did great. I had to fuss at him a few times but for the most part, he left them alone. Hope Santos recovers quickly!!!! Did you see we may be getting some snow flurries this weekend??? I hope that's true!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww Santos was bar mitvahed... He's a little man. I never heard of not to worry about them licking the incision either, and I think our boys had invisible stitches too. But as long as he is AOK that's all that matters.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad Santos is doing well. Hope he recovers quick!
Gina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending Speedy Recovery vibs your way.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the vet said something like, "As long as our Saints are still winning we're not going to do anything different, don't wear a cone on your head!"

Heal fast little Santos!

Beverly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do any of you know if it's normal for them to have some pain when pooping? Santos went out to poop earlier, and just kind of yelped when he squatted, and didn't poop. After I took him in, I gave him pain medication, and the next time we went out, he pooped without a problem. Think he was just hurting a little?

Nicole, I think we *may* get to see some white stuff this weekend...may need to look with the floodlights to tell that it's something other than rain though....LOL. I know my kids would be thrilled to see some snow!

And Beverly, WHO DAT, baby! The funnest season EVER.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was neutered a few weeks ago, and had dissolving stiches too. The vet didn't say that it didn't matter what he did, but did say that as long as he wasn't bothering the stitches (he didn't) he didn't need to wear a cone. He did have some trouble with irritation from being shaved, and we had to put Lanacain on that, which required him wearing a Onsie for a day. (to keep him from ingesting the Lanacaine!) But he never bothered his incision.

As far as pooping is concerned, since he missed a days worth of food, he didn't poop until late in the day after his surgery, and even then it was a small amount. He showed no signs of discomfort, and by the next day, he was fine other than sleeping more than usual. We didn't even have to give him any pain meds after the first two days.

Edited to add: I really think he had more discomfort from the (overly extensive, IMO and the vet agreed, but the tech had already shaved him by the time the vet saw him) shaving than he did from the surgery itself. I had asked them not to shave for his IV if they could safely avoid it, and they honored that request. It never occurred to me that hey would shave most of his underside, including his sheath, WAY away from the incision site. If I ever have another male dog neutered, I'll remember to request minimal shaving there too.


----------

